# orchid id



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Was hoping for an id on this orchid. Sorry for poor pic will try and get better one if needed when lights turn back on.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well it's a Cirrhopetalum (Bulbophyllum) 
Maybe auratum.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Could also be flabellum-veneris or something like Daisy Chain.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Spaff said:


> Could also be flabellum-veneris or something like Daisy Chain.


This looks like it but im going by images on google dont know how good that is.
Thanks for the input


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with flabellum-veneris, auratum is pretty similar but tends to have different coloration and holds the flowers at a different angle, more of an upright 'ring' than the flat 'daisy' of f-v. The auratum I used to grow also made a distinctive sticky ooze on the sepals that was always covered in fruit flies by the time it finished blooming, reminded me a lot of a sundew or something...


----------

